# Which supplement is best to reduce belly fat?



## Derek Wilson (Aug 5, 2019)

A2A.

Supplemental walking. Taking things won't make your fat go away. The opposite will - eating less - moving more.


Targeting specific areas is not very efficient - the body tends to lose fat in a genetically predetermined way.


Anyone giving you other advice is a snake oil salesman unless the supplement is bariatric surgery or pills that are illegal, but make your metabolism go up.


The safe, time proven way, to achieve what you want is eating less, lifting weights, eating enough protein, and patience.


Patience sucks, but it?s necessary.


----------



## persie (Nov 6, 2019)

Maybe anavar can help you , If you need to buy the high quality steroid, contact me by flypersie{a} proton mail{dot}  com For every order receives 20g Test E or other similar raw materials for free and every order of $500 you purchase, we will give you 100g Test E or C. Don't miss out.


----------



## JoeyGym65 (Nov 9, 2019)

Whats your thoughts on yohimbine?


----------

